# Custom pot calls, any preference?



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

Pecker wrecker game calls


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

GettinBucky said:


> Totally agree and understand. But, its only money....I can kill a deer with an old 30-30 but I sure do like carrying the Browning 30-06 and the Remmington 870 express with self painted camo can still kill a bird, but the Benelli 3.5in with dipped camo is so much fun.
> 
> There is just something about using a slate with exotic wood i've never heard of......


I had a moment of weakness...










Sent from my SM-G930V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

thill said:


> I had a moment of weakness...
> 
> View attachment 304910
> 
> ...


Tough to go wrong with Wood Haven. Love their mouth calls!


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

TheLionsFan said:


> Tough to go wrong with Wood Haven. Love their mouth calls!


The mouth call and the ninja crystal sounds better than any I've ever used! I'm terrible at the owl call, but making progress.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Heard a lot of good things about their Ninja crystal, just haven’t had a chance to run one yet.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

GettinBucky said:


> Firefighter...I tried to get into your sight but have not been successful. Think I'm leaning towards a crystal at this point. What do u have available?


Haven't been making a lot to sell, just gifts lately.

I shut the site down to cut back on people waiting. 

If I fire up production I'll let you know.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

pigeon said:


> Pecker wrecker game calls


Kevin's a good dude...

To the original question, there's alot of good stuff out there. I'm partial to ours, but theirs alot of good stuff, way better than 10 years ago and allot of names been mentioned


----------



## METRO1 (Oct 8, 2009)

David holleran calls are my pick


----------



## GOBBLERS ROOST (Dec 9, 2008)

YOU WERE RIGHT ABOUT THE WOODHAVEN POT CALLS. THE NEW ANODIZED NINJA POT CALL THAT IS MADE FROM YELLOW HEART WOOD AND COMES WITH 2 REAL GREAT STRIKERS IS BY FAR THE BEST CALL I HAVE EVER USED, IT MAKES EVERYTHING FROM A RASPY GOBBLER YELP TO A KEE KEE RUN. I'VE NEVER SEEN A CALL THAT IS MORE VERSATILE AND IT'S A GREAT LOOKING CALL TOO.


----------



## Team Bell's (Dec 22, 2007)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Kevin's a good dude...
> 
> To the original question, there's alot of good stuff out there. I'm partial to ours, but theirs alot of good stuff, way better than 10 years ago and allot of names been mentioned


I have an anodized aluminum call in a cedar pot from Hook's that sounds great with a dymondwood striker. Most of my mouth yelpers are Hook's as well. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Team Bell's said:


> I have an anodized aluminum call in a cedar pot from Hook's that sounds great with a dymondwood striker. Most of my mouth yelpers are Hook's as well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



Just bought the “Heartthrob” from Hooks. Amazing sounding .


----------



## cwalker5586 (Nov 6, 2010)

David halloran “crystal mistress” for me, mouth calls, I use quite a few from hooks, halloran and woodhaven


----------



## ReelWildFun (Jan 23, 2016)

Bullys custom calls


----------

